# Sharon's Knee surgery



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sharon had her total knee replacement surgery today---and was doing well when I left the Hospital this evening----We arrived there at 6:30 this morning---They Started around 8:45 am and she came out of the recovery room around 1:15 pm---She's tough-the therapist started therapy around 3:30 pm---She was on heavy Med's But I give Her lots of Credit she did some walking around the room.---The therapist said tomorrow will be tough--The therapy is going to be the worst part of the surgery---I don't think I'd want this done on my knee-- but after the therapy is done they say her knee pain will be gone-It was really getting Bad--She'll be coming home Friday----I have a new job for the rest of the winter







---sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that she is doing well Skip. Please convey our best wishes to her for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THANKS YD---I sure will---sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You have my # don't be afraid to use it if you need to vent...LOL Something tells me you'll be stircrazy soon.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_*10-4 Buddy----------







*_


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cabin fever is going to take on a new meaning lol, hope she gets throught the therapy without too much pain. So expect a different response than normal as inhibitions tend to be discarded under the influence. Keep us posted.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

God speed for your wife's recovery.

My wife had a hip replacement a few years back so don't hesitate to take Don up on his offer.

It's good to hear she's up and around that quick. I'm a prime canidate for both knees.

Those therapist do like to inflict pain in the name of recovery and YOU will know when she's over done thing for that day.

Good luck to your wife!!! OH and you too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Glad to hear all's gone well, give her our best.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Skip, keep us updated and hopefully she's well enough for the trip down here to see us !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All the best also from the frozen north, get her a nice chair out in the skinning shed Skip.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm glad everything is going well with Sharon Skip---give her a big hug from all of us at PT.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Good luck to both of you on her recovery!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

send her nebraskas best too and hope all goes well and she does well quick


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I BROUGHT MY HONEY HOME---This afternoon from the hospital ----She's really sore but doing good----This therapy is going to be tough--been helping her with some exercises this evening--therapy starts tomorrow--I'm now the Chief cook and bottle washer---














--THanks everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts---------Skip & SHARON*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear it Skip...Now get to work..LOL Give our best to your sweetie for us.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good to hear Skip. I was in therapy with a few folks who had knee replacements. That therapy is no joke ! Tough but helps big time. I'll keep you guys in my thoughts and like Don said, get to work....LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Now the fun begins, those days will go by fast, good luck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *I BROUGHT MY HONEY HOME---This afternoon from the hospital ----She's really sore but doing good----This therapy is going to be tough--been helping her with some exercises this evening--therapy starts tomorrow--I'm now the Chief cook and bottle washer---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I_ find it a bit interesting that you always set your color to GREEN ....And this comes through in black...HMMMM....I'm just sayin'


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Glad to hear everything went well Skip best wishes to her.


----------

